
Why Startups Love Moleskines (2015) - jseliger
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/why-startups-love-moleskines
======
ChuckMcM
I've been asked why I write by pen in a regular notebook rather than on a
tablet, and for me it was the drawing experience. Since the Surface Pro 4
release I'd use that if I could get one with a build in 4G/LTE link. I do have
an iPad Pro which is not quite as good as the SP4 (in my opinion of course)
but better than Moleskins "smart writer"
[https://www.engadget.com/2016/04/06/moleskine-smart-
writing-...](https://www.engadget.com/2016/04/06/moleskine-smart-writing-set/)
idea.

------
choko
This article reads like a not-so-cleverly masked advert.

